# Tamiya texture paint



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=87111

Has anyone tried this? I was looking for some paints today and came across it. It looks rather easy to use and manipulate. There are a few different colors and some for earth, sand, snow, and even roadways. I might pick up a couple bottle and check it out.


----------

